
Docker Mac and Windows Public Beta - asadlionpk
https://www.docker.com/products/docker#/mac
======
jaredstenquist
The ease of use is a wonderful improvement, but working with any locally
mounted volumes makes it completely unusable.

[https://forums.docker.com/t/file-access-in-mounted-
volumes-e...](https://forums.docker.com/t/file-access-in-mounted-volumes-
extremely-slow-cpu-bound/8076/82)

